# Just scored this cool tank from craigslist



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got this for dirt cheap with matching stand and light from craigslist have to reseal bottom of tank slow leak gonna scrape this week its 90Gallon 48x20x24" high and just over 20" at the bulge and 17" at the thin part very excited gonna do another Malawi tank with just 1 kind of fish I think


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome, nice find! lookin forward to seeing it with malawis in there, what species are you thinking?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

lethrinops red caps


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool looking tank. They are called "wave tanks"


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank, good score!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank...probably closer to a 100 gallon tank, the ad listed it as a 102 gal. It has a nice stand as well


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice! I love those. Great score.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whoop ass score good deal on craigslist once in a while


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Tank!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*What did you pay? I love that tank. I drool over it everytime I see one.*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

really nice tank lucky u


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I paid $100 for it with stand and light


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a really good deal, aren't those tanks over 300 brand new?


----------

